# Monza su Suarez. Telefonata di Galliani.



## admin (9 Luglio 2022)

Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Come sempre ,mercato sfogliando la Panini


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.



Avevo parlato di un paio d'anni, ma è possibile che già da questa estate il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Calcio minore.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


finalmente! ecco il colpaccio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevo parlato di un paio d'anni, ma è possibile che già da questa estate il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro


Beh! Allora ci arriveranno davanti dato che per molti qui la classifica la fa il tetto ingaggio massimo.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2022)

Al solito si tende a ridicolizzare il mercato degli altri ed esaltare il rinnovo di Messias e l'ingaggio di Abate...se poco poco ci arrivano davanti questi con le loro "figurine" poi voglio vedere...


----------



## Andris (9 Luglio 2022)

stavolta non suona al citifono come a casa Destro...


----------



## Andris (9 Luglio 2022)

stavolta non suona al citifono come a casa Destro...

sono alla ricerca del colpo mediatico...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2022)

All'inizio mi facevano ridere, ora un po' meno...


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Luglio 2022)

Be per ora di colpi mediatici poco.. 

marlon birindelli Cragno sensi PESSINA sono buoni nomi per confermare la categoria. Ovviamente mancano di qualità davanti, quindi si mi aspetto 1-2 colpi “mediatici” nel reparto offensivo.
Se gli van bene fanno una bella squadretta da metà classifica, se si rivelano ex giocatori pazienza, con una base come quella sopra sono comunque in grado di mantenere la categoria.


----------



## King of the North (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Anche senza Suarez, ad oggi, hanno fatto un gran mercato, c’è poco da dire.
Pessina e Sensi a centrocampo e Cragno in porta (a mio parere il miglior portiere italiano) sono giocatori per squadre da top 10 in serie a.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Anche senza Suarez, ad oggi, hanno fatto un gran mercato, c’è poco da dire.
> Pessina e Sensi a centrocampo e Cragno in porta (a mio parere il miglior portiere italiano) sono giocatori per squadre da top 10 in serie a.


Purtroppo era ovvio che on i soldi sarebbero arrivati abbastanza facilmente in Serie A e avrebbero creato una squadra capace di salvarsi molto presto.
Però stanno addirittura creando una squadra da decimo posto in classifica.


----------



## Rudi84 (9 Luglio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Anche senza Suarez, ad oggi, hanno fatto un gran mercato, c’è poco da dire.
> Pessina e Sensi a centrocampo e Cragno in porta (a mio parere il miglior portiere italiano) sono giocatori per squadre da top 10 in serie a.


Ma il miglior portiere italiano non è quello che sta a Parigi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Questo modo di fare "calcio" è il perfetto simbolo del perché siamo finiti così in basso come paese.
Zero idee, solo lustrini e fumo negli occhi inseguendo un passato remoto perché il futuro fa troppa paura.
E qualcuno invidia questi


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Luglio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Anche senza Suarez, ad oggi, hanno fatto un gran mercato, c’è poco da dire.
> Pessina e Sensi a centrocampo e Cragno in porta (a mio parere il miglior portiere italiano) sono giocatori per squadre da top 10 in serie a.



Stan costruendo tra difesa e centrocampo una buonissima base, anche birindelli miglior terzino della scorsa serie B può essere una sorpresa. Anche il terzino sinistro brasiliano che hanno può fare bene in A. Di solito quando un giovane si distingue ed emerge in B in ruoli come terzino o centrocampista poi si conferma anche in A (Tonali, parisi, Frattesi ecc).

Gli manca però MOLTA qualità davanti, dove il solo Mota in A è poca cosa. E gli manca un allenatore top, Stroppa non è niente di che. Però per confermare la categoria, il primo anno, può ancora andare bene.

Ma da anno prossimo devono cercare un sarri, italiano, Spalletti ecc questi profili qua se vogliono fare un ulteriore salto.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> All'inizio mi facevano ridere, ora un po' meno...


Quelli che fanno ridere sono altri,non loro,a tal proposito ti invito a leggere qualche editoriale apparso stamattina sul nostro mercato...


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quelli che fanno ridere sono altri,non loro,a tal proposito ti invito a leggere *qualche editoriale apparso stamattina sul nostro mercato..*.


Sono sempre delle gran barzellette (ed al contempo robe più tristi su quanto un uomo possa perdere la dignità)


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stavolta non suona al citifono come a casa Destro...
> 
> sono alla ricerca del colpo mediatico...


Dovrebbero andare della ricerca della normalità , visto che se c'è qualcosa che a loro non manca è proprio l'aspetto mediatico.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quelli che fanno ridere sono altri,non loro,a tal proposito ti invito a leggere qualche editoriale apparso stamattina sul nostro mercato...


Un editoriale sul nostro mercato?
Una tovaglia bianca quindi.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un editoriale sul nostro mercato?
> Una tovaglia bianca quindi.


Lo pensi tu,i valletti lo trovano sempre il modo per vendere fumo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo pensi tu,i valletti lo trovano sempre il modo per vendere fumo.


Dopo la firma di maldini i nostri trombettieri erano certi si sarebbe sbloccato il mercato e che questa sarebbe stata la settimana di zyiech.
Io dico Zyiech non arriva questa settimana, la prossima e nemmeno la prossima ancora.

Non ho aspettative sul mercato perchè ho capito l'andazzo e la logica societaria, mi tengo la continuità fin quando mi lasciano almeno quella.
Ben venga la firma di messias se l'alternativa è il nulla cosmico preso il 31-8.
Ti dirò : son entrato perfino nell'ottica che leao vorrei godermelo questi due anni e poi vada a finire come va a finire sempre.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo la firma di maldini i nostri trombettieri erano certi si sarebbe sbloccato il mercato e che questa sarebbe stata la settimana di zyiech.
> Io dico Zyiech non arriva questa settimana, la prossima e nemmeno la prossima ancora.
> 
> Non ho aspettative sul mercato perchè ho capito l'andazzo e la logica societaria, mi tengo la continuità fin quando mi lasciano almeno quella.
> ...


La penso come te,ma se tutto cio' si rivela vero,il garante o chi per lui dovra' dare delle spiegazioni sul perche' ha rinnovato e su cosa realmente ha ottenuto,altrimenti non vorro' piu' leggere sbrodolamenti di ogni tipo qua dentro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La penso come te,ma se tutto cio' si rivela vero,il garante o chi per lui dovra' dare delle spiegazioni sul perche' ha rinnovato e su cosa realmente ha ottenuto,altrimenti non vorro' piu' leggere sbrodolamenti di ogni tipo qua dentro.


Gli avranno promesso che si spende quel che si può spendere.
Che vuol dire tutto e nulla al tempo stesso.

Come dice suma : noi perseguiamo la sostenibilità, quella vera.
Spendiamo quello che produciamo. 
Piccola formichina laboriosa.
Maldini fesso non è e punta alla seconda stella.

Forse vedremo un pò di luce dopo la costruzione dello stadio e il vero cambio societario.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.



La cosa paradossale è che il Monza farà un mercato più ricco delle nostre stagioni buie dove il rinforzo più importante era Gianni Vio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa paradossale è che il Monza farà un mercato più ricco delle nostre stagioni buie dove il rinforzo più importante era Gianni Vio.


I passivi annuali di quel milan da ripianare erano una roba horror.
Diciamo che il giochino monza costa molto molto meno.
Almeno per ora.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Luglio 2022)

il pistolero impallinerà il condor al momento delle richiesta dello stipendio


----------



## Gamma (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Il Monza è su Cavani, Suarez, Icardi, Dybala, Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona, Godzilla, Pippo Franco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo la firma di maldini i nostri trombettieri erano certi si sarebbe sbloccato il mercato e che questa sarebbe stata la settimana di zyiech.
> Io dico Zyiech non arriva questa settimana, la prossima e nemmeno la prossima ancora.
> 
> Non ho aspettative sul mercato perchè ho capito l'andazzo e la logica societaria, mi tengo la continuità fin quando mi lasciano almeno quella.
> ...


non so perchè si creda ancora Zyech. a parte un discorso di stranieri, a parte un discorso numerico, a parte i 6 milioni netti che non li diamo a nessuno figuriamoci a lui, abbiamo appena riscattato Messias. Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere, poi ognuno è libero di fantasticare come vuole.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Il Monza è su Cavani, Suarez, Icardi, Dybala, Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona, Godzilla, Pippo Franco.



Galliani è riuscito a prendere il suo pallino Ranocchia. Vediamo quanti altri ne riuscirà a prendere.
I feticci di Silvio e del Gallo che sue due piedi mi vengono in mente sono questi

Dzemaili
Suso
Baselli
Perotti
Dybala


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Acquisto da i tre giorni del condor


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so perchè si creda ancora Zyech. a parte un discorso di stranieri, a parte un discorso numerico, a parte i 6 milioni netti che non li diamo a nessuno figuriamoci a lui, abbiamo appena riscattato Messias. Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere, poi ognuno è libero di fantasticare come vuole.


Per me il marocchino è l'alternativa a cdk.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Stan costruendo tra difesa e centrocampo una buonissima base, anche birindelli miglior terzino della scorsa serie B può essere una sorpresa. Anche il terzino sinistro brasiliano che hanno può fare bene in A. Di solito quando un giovane si distingue ed emerge in B in ruoli come terzino o centrocampista poi si conferma anche in A (Tonali, parisi, Frattesi ecc).
> 
> Gli manca però MOLTA qualità davanti, dove il solo Mota in A è poca cosa. E gli manca un allenatore top, Stroppa non è niente di che. Però per confermare la categoria, il primo anno, può ancora andare bene.
> 
> Ma da anno prossimo devono cercare un sarri, italiano, Spalletti ecc questi profili qua se vogliono fare un ulteriore salto.




De Zerbi ( sarà già pronto in frigo solo da scongelare)..che comunque a me non piace.


----------



## Goro (9 Luglio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Anche senza Suarez, ad oggi, hanno fatto un gran mercato, c’è poco da dire.
> Pessina e Sensi a centrocampo e Cragno in porta (a mio parere il miglior portiere italiano) sono giocatori per squadre da top 10 in serie a.


Gente sopravvalutata, che rende solo se vicino hanno gente forte, da soli non spostano nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al solito si tende a ridicolizzare il mercato degli altri ed esaltare il rinnovo di Messias e l'ingaggio di Abate...se poco poco ci arrivano davanti questi con le loro "figurine" poi voglio vedere...


dovesse essere, sarà perchè anche noi stiamo cercando delle figurine, per chi non se ne fosse accorto.

per il resto aver paura di suarez è abbastanza sorprendente da leggere su un forum di calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo la firma di maldini i nostri trombettieri erano certi si sarebbe sbloccato il mercato e che questa sarebbe stata la settimana di zyiech.
> Io dico Zyiech non arriva questa settimana, la prossima e nemmeno la prossima ancora.
> 
> Non ho aspettative sul mercato perchè ho capito l'andazzo e la logica societaria, mi tengo la continuità fin quando mi lasciano almeno quella.
> ...


ma quindi il garante garantisce solo per la sua libertà di movimento? 
non me lo sarei mai aspettato...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.



Che tristezza vedere che il Monza ha più ambizione del Milan campione di Italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il marocchino è l'alternativa a cdk.


ecco già il fatto che 2 giocatori completamente diversi siano alternativi dovrebbe far pensare a quanto stiamo andando a caso sul mercato.

as usual.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quindi il garante garantisce solo per la sua libertà di movimento?
> non me lo sarei mai aspettato...


Il garante garantisce per la serietà del progetto .
Poi però c'è la dimensione e quella la fanno la voglia di investire e le ambizioni.

Noi siamo seri e 'scientifici' nel progetto ma siamo anche l'esasperazione della sostenibilità. 

Lentamente ed inesorabilmente si arriverà all'inevitabile step : le cessioni illustri.
Quello che non si voleva.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco già il fatto che 2 giocatori completamente diversi siano alternativi dovrebbe far pensare a quanto stiamo andando a caso sul mercato.
> 
> as usual.


Tecnicamente non sono così diversi e le spaziature potrebbero essere simili.
Dai, non sono mica sprovveduti i nostri..

Pezzenti non sprovveduti.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Nemmeno Jerry farebbe un colpaccio del genere


----------



## Maximo (11 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevo parlato di un paio d'anni, ma è possibile che già da questa estate il loro tetto ingaggi massimo sarà più alto del nostro


Beh in questo Galliani è un maestro.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

in 3 anni hanno portato il monza dalla C alla A e ora stanno costruendo una squadra da parte sinistra della classifica

per me nella stagione 23/24 daranno concretamente la caccia all'europa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al solito si tende a ridicolizzare il mercato degli altri ed esaltare il rinnovo di Messias e l'ingaggio di Abate...se poco poco ci arrivano davanti questi con le loro "figurine" poi voglio vedere...



Hanno poco da ridicolizzare.
Abbiamo rinnovato all'ex (sarà ex?) facchino,ora dobbiamo stare solamente in silenzio dopo le pagliacciate fatte in tutto il mese di giugno e il mercato fatto fino ad ora.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2022)

Quand'era da noi non faceva che parlare di fiscalità spagnola, fair play finanziario e competizione con gli stati. Hanno fatto una serie di campagne acquisti a budget 0. Ora ha il budget del Psg.
Che siano maledetti. Pensare che si son presi pure i meriti dello scudetto, e i tifosi li hanno acclamati...


----------



## unbreakable (11 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: telefonata di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Qualcuno lo informi cge ce adebayor libero


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in 3 anni hanno portato il monza dalla C alla A e ora stanno costruendo una squadra da parte sinistra della classifica
> 
> per me nella stagione 23/24 daranno concretamente la caccia all'europa


Se ne è parlato spesso anche qui, il Monza preso in C per dove è localizzata e l'economia che sviluppa come città e il traino di cui beneficia da Milano e Brianza, è un progetto potenzialmente geniale per volumi di crescita.

L'ultimo canto del cigno di un imprenditore col fiuto degli affari nel sangue. Peccato i figli si siano rivelati assolutamente inadeguati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al solito si tende a ridicolizzare il mercato degli altri ed esaltare il rinnovo di Messias e l'ingaggio di Abate...se poco poco ci arrivano davanti questi con le loro "figurine" poi voglio vedere...


Si potrebbe anche rispondere che nonostante le lamentele continue veniamo da due stagioni chiuse con secondo posto e scudetto....e ogni anno a settembre c'è clima da funerale.. 
Cmq ognuno è libero di invidiare chi vuole, perfino il mercato del Monza col gallo a forte dei marmi che sfoglia l'album panini


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: *CITOFONATA* di Galliani e offerta a Luis Suarez Il Pistolero darà una risposta, ma la proposta (importante) è arrivata.


Edit.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe anche rispondere che nonostante le lamentele continue veniamo da due stagioni chiuse con secondo posto e scudetto....e ogni anno a settembre c'è clima da funerale..
> Cmq ognuno è libero di invidiare chi vuole,* perfino il mercato del Monza col gallo a forte dei marmi che sfoglia l'album panini*


Brividi.


----------

